# My ebikes are pretty fantastic but here are some improvements I’d like to see for the new year



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

I have to say, my Heckler MX and Orbea Rise have been phenomenal. They are fantastic bikes with great feel, more than sufficient power and are light enough to ride like their unpowered brethren. Particularly the Rise.

What would I like to see improved:
(The battery and charging system is pretty archaic.)

Modular Batteries in 200Kw increments up to say 600kw.

Uniform Chargers/plugs across all motors or at least motors from the same brand.
(Why two bikes both with Ep8 motors have different chargers/plugs is beyond me)

Adjustable motor characteristics via app
I like the natural assist characteristic of the EP8 but I’ve also ridden the Bosh and I can see why some might prefer its slightly more “torquey” feel. Obviously it would depend on how much of that difference is due to software vs hardware but having algorithms that let you switch between a “Bosch” feel and a “Shimano“ feel would be nice.

Other than the above, I can‘t think of anything else that would make me consider upgrading to a new bike


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

Integration is the biggest thing for me. With the Shimano, Bosch, and Yamaha the systems aren't made specificlly for the bikes so they seem more stuck on. I'd like to see more bikes with the electronics better integrated into the bike similar to how Specialized has done displays, sensors, wiring, etc... Also, components like the wheel speed sensor shouldn't use a magnet attached to the spoke like Orbea on a bike that cost that much $!

I doubt we'll see standardized batteries since it would limit frame design, standardized mounting for motors would be nice to allow the ability to change systems. 

If they integrated the charge ports into the motor like Specialized then they would be standardized right, atleast for the brand? (Hate to keep comparing to Specialized)

I thought adjustable motor characteristics is already available?

I'm assuming in the next few years we'll see these things which is what puts me on the fence on spending $10k on a bike that will be dated by technology likely impact its potential resale value if I want to upgrade.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I want a built in gear box ebike motor. 
No derailleur. No excessive unsprung weight from a 12s dinner plate cassette. Minimal maintenance. Better suspension performance. Through in a high pivot while we’re at it. Then I’ll fork over my money.


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> I want a built in gear box ebike motor.
> No derailleur. No excessive unsprung weight from a 12s dinner plate cassette. Minimal maintenance. Better suspension performance. Through in a high pivot while we’re at it. Then I’ll fork over my money.


Honestly I think we'd have gear boxes with standardized mounts if selling fancy drive trains with wearing components, that are susceptible to damage, and regularly get marginal improvements for upgrading wasn't such a cash cow for the manufacturers. There must be some sort of pact between Shimano and Sram to not release a refined gear box.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’d like to see 5 year warranty. Bikes coming with a simple lead wire plug in to light exposed. Option for battery booster. 4 piston brakes with 220-200 rotors.


----------



## jupitersending (Nov 10, 2021)

EliminatorMTB said:


> Also, components like the wheel speed sensor shouldn't use a magnet attached to the spoke like Orbea on a bike that cost that much $!


Looking at my Orbea Rise with a magnet on the rotor _visibly confused_


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Gutch said:


> I’d like to see 5 year warranty. Bikes coming with a simple lead wire plug in to light exposed. Option for battery booster. 4 piston brakes with 220-200 rotors.


Most ebikes come with 4 piston brakes and 200+ rotors. And if not, it’s a very easy swipe of the credit card to install.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

EliminatorMTB said:


> Honestly I think we'd have gear boxes with standardized mounts if selling fancy drive trains with wearing components, that are susceptible to damage, and regularly get marginal improvements for upgrading wasn't such a cash cow for the manufacturers. There must be some sort of pact between Shimano and Sram to not release a refined gear box.


Even so, I think companies like Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc are capable of designing their own gearbox motor for their ebikes. And if it’s a hit, others will surely follow.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

RBoardman said:


> Most ebikes come with 4 piston brakes and 200+ rotors. And if not, it’s a very easy swipe of the credit card to install.


Yeah, been installing them for years. Most ebikes are seriously under braked stock


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Gearbox yes pls, and agree on the brakes too, trying too decide if I want to spend $75 on new pads for my stock Shimano brakes or just put that towards some new Hayes Dominions.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

The dominions are great. My wife went from shimanos to Hayes with much improved braking and lever throw

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

underblu said:


> Modular Batteries in 200Kw increments up to say 600kw.


Optional battery packs! Let's say you are looking at 2022 Trek Rail models. How about the availability of 500, 625, 750 battery packs as a second battery - choices to save weight or to reduce range anxiety?








Of course it would be even better to offer the choice for your 'first battery' that comes with the bike.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Integrated motor & transmission -- yes, please.
220mm rotors -- unquestionably.
Longer range batteries -- absolutely.
Standardization would be nice but let's be realistic -- this is the bike industry. Good luck with that.
In 5-7 years we'll laugh at the bikes we ride today.
Even as we cry over what we paid for them.
=sParty


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> Optional battery packs! Let's say you are looking at 2022 Trek Rail models. How about the availability of 500, 625, 750 battery packs as a second battery - choices to save weight or to reduce range anxiety?
> View attachment 1962280
> 
> Of course it would be even better to offer the choice for your 'first battery' that comes with the bike.


I believe Norco gives you the option (cost+) to choose your first battery. Personally did love like a 1000w.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I want better charging. 4amps on a 20amp battery is a joke. 1c charging has no negative effect on cycle life and could recharge in under an hour.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Coil and oil shocks and forks. Nobody cares about an extra pound or two on an ebike, and coil is soooo much better than those weight weenie dork shocks.


.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Tickle said:


> Gearbox yes pls, and agree on the brakes too, trying too decide if I want to spend $75 on new pads for my stock Shimano brakes or just put that towards some new Hayes Dominions.


I sold my used Saints for $360 cash with no brake pads, and got a set of Hayes Dominions on bike discount.de for cheaper net cost than buying brake pads for the Saints. Working good so far. But if I did it again (or next time) I will go with MT7’s. 









Dominion A4 Scheibenbremse schwarz/bronze


EMTB 04/2019 Test: "Kräfte messen: Bremsen" Testergebnis: Sehr gut Freeride 02/2019 Test: "Halt` an!: Gravity-Bremsen"...




www.bike-discount.de


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

_CJ said:


> Coil and oil shocks and forks. Nobody cares about an extra pound or two on an ebike, and coil is soooo much better than those weight weenie dork shocks.
> 
> 
> .


I remove coil shocks and replace with air because they offer more adjustability and the ability to create more ramp up.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

200,000 watts up to say 600,000 watts is not really a bicycle thing. Standardized plugs wont be a thing, not when they (being oem's) lock down your choices on purpose $$$$$$$$
I agree though, batteries need a big step forward, I would love to stuff 2 or 3,000wh of battery where 1kwh of battery used to fill, I would also love higher rate of charge and discharge with little affect on longevity. Just imagine sipping your coffee and juicing your battery up with 3,000wh of power in 30 minutes on your standard 120v 15 or 20a circuit breaker and not tripping the circuit breaker at all charging with those kind of voltages and amps, now that would be frigging amazing, also keeping the efficiency high on the charge rate too. Next up would be motor technology, then controller tech and better regeneration of power back into the battery. Would all be very nice, maybe one day get 3kwh into 1kwh of space, maybe, hopefully soon.

Oh I just about forgot, I would also love to leave my battery fully charged without any affect on longevity. And of course the cold weather affects on the battery to be a non issue.




> Modular Batteries in 200Kw increments up to say 600kw.


----------

